# does your healthy pregnancy feel different to when you miscarried?



## MissGossip

Hi Ladies, so as the post says I just wondered if anyone who is having a healthy viable pregnancy feels any different during the early weeks in comparison to when they had a MC?

I had a MC in January at 7 weeks, on the run up to the MC my boobs stopped hurting at 5w5d and then I felt normal for about a week and the day before I started bleeding I had bad backache like I was going to come on. 

I'm now 5w2d and desperate for this pregnancy to work out, I think I am stressing myself out by analyzing every little thing, I set myself milestones, the first being to make it to 5w5d and still have sore boobs! Which sounds ridiculous but in my head in will help me feel like its going in the right direction, I don't have any other pregnancy to compare it to other than the one I lost :( 

I know so many people say chances are low to have 2 MC in a row but I just cant help but worry and overthink it constantly, I started getting a little bit of back ache this morning and that's all I can think about. I have an early scan booked bang on 7 weeks, to get to that point would be amazing for me, just hope I get to see a little heart beating away! 

Sorry to ramble just needed to get it all of my chest and wondered if any other women could relate?! 

xx


----------



## Amygdala

I can't really answer yet, despite having had 3 miscarriages and 2 healthy pregnancies. In my successful pregnancies, I definitely felt worse. With this new pregnancy I've been feeling "better" ie fewer symptoms since 7 weeks but of course I don't know if it's working out yet. So I'm still holding on to the hope that "every pregnancy is different" and it doesn't mean anyway. I have a scan tomorrow, so might have a better idea then. 
As hard as it is, try not to analyse every little symptom of lack thereof. Even healthy pregnancies can vary a lot in the symptoms they produce. Best of luck to you!


----------



## MissGossip

Amygdala said:


> I can't really answer yet, despite having had 3 miscarriages and 2 healthy pregnancies. In my successful pregnancies, I definitely felt worse. With this new pregnancy I've been feeling "better" ie fewer symptoms since 7 weeks but of course I don't know if it's working out yet. So I'm still holding on to the hope that "every pregnancy is different" and it doesn't mean anyway. I have a scan tomorrow, so might have a better idea then.
> As hard as it is, try not to analyse every little symptom of lack thereof. Even healthy pregnancies can vary a lot in the symptoms they produce. Best of luck to you!

Thank you! Im so sorry you feel it may be happening again, I definitely feel more pregnant this time than last time if that makes sense, although I think my hormones aren't quite as high yet I do feel more tired and moody. I'm just praying this one works out, I wish I could be one of these women that once they get a positive 9 months later they have a baby without giving MC a second thought! 

Thanks for your reply :) Good luck in your pregnancy! Let me know how your scan goes, I have mine in 12 days time...fingers crossed for us both!! xx


----------



## Amygdala

Best of luck to you, too! Scans always feel like an eternity away, don't they? Hope you're keeping busy and feeling just the right amount of rotten!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I've had a healthy pregnancy, followed by two miscarriages and then another successful (if not healthy!) Pregnancy 

For me it hasn't made much difference. Ms was easier in this last pregnancy than the others. The only change was in my mcs symptoms stopped completely one day and I was sure it was over both times. But ms leading up to that point was worse iykwim?

This time I had a bleed at 8 weeks which was accompanied by horrific back ache and felt exactly like a mc but everything was fine. 

Honestly there was no real rhyme or reason to it for me so I don't believ3 symptoms, lack of symptoms etc makes any difference 

Best of luck with your pregnancy :hugs: hopefully it'll be smooth sailing for you this time x


----------



## 2have4kids

I've had many mc's and mmc and because I get no symptoms until about 11 weeks it's been hard to trust that everything will work out. I have clotting immune issues that were detected when I went for testing after a mmc D&C. It's pretty frustrating. We've had 1 natural pregnancy in 6 years after 3 iui's, 6 ivf's and being on the adoption list. I've had another ivf on May 31 and according to the 6 week scan I have twins. But this morning I woke feeling wet and there was clotty red blood so who knows. They have me getting a scan on Monday morning. My lower tummy feels dull & achy - never a good feeling right? So I'll just hang on till then. It's amazing that you can feel when your body is rejecting the embryo. If it's due to chromosomal issues just thank your lucky stars that you're body sniffs out things that aren't going to work out. It's the only positive way we can look at it. Hopefully we'll make it through this 12 week rollercoaster. My bleeding stopped yesterday right after it started so I have no idea what to think. Just waiting for the scan.


----------



## loeylo

I had two mmc and an ectopic pregnancy.

With all my pregnancies I have had really sore boobs. I didn't feel sick whatsoever with my first two pregnancies, I didn't have any sickness. With the ectopic I had sickness but only just before the pain started, so I think it was unrelated. I felt sick with my rainbow from before I got my bfp, the first time I was actually sick was at 4+4. That gave me a good indication that things were going well.

That being said, I had no cramping with my two miscarriages, until after I had started to miscarry. Then I was really crampy with my ectopic. I had really bad cramping with my rainbow too - to the point that I thought there was no way that I wasn't going to miscarry!

I don't think you can really compare pregnancies, although sickness seems to be a good indication for me!


----------



## lucy_x

Two healthy pregnancies followed by a MMC here.

My first (girl) was terrible nausea and sore bbs aversion to meat etc
Second (boy) headaches, not really nausea no sore bbs but awful sence of smell

Mmc no symptoms, not even an aversion to tobacco which usually happens. I had terrible flu tho in December, I was really ill. Looking back on it it could have been masking symptoms but the twins stopped growing at 7+4, that day I remember taking flu capsules. Needless to say don't take anything that isn't recommended for pregnancy, it's unlikely that caused it but I regret doing it everyday :(

This time (not sure completely if healthy or not! Scan book for next week) I feel bloody awful, nauseated off meat, craving tomatoes, hate the smell of tobacco....really feeling dreadful, infact far worse than either successful pregnancy. Hoping it's a hood sign.

Statistics for another MC are the same as they are for any pregnancy, about 25%. Once there is two or more mc they go higher so you only have the same chance as any other pregnancy just because you have one doesn't mean another will happen, try and stay calm and trust your body. Easier said than done I know x x


----------



## MissGossip

thanks for all your replys ladies  I am 6+2 today, feeling pretty anxious. Still not been very sick or nauseaus and my boobs don't seem to feel as sore today as they have been the past few days, I know I'm stressing but can't help but feel something is going to happen again :-( scan booked for Tuesday at 7 weeks, praying I can make it until then so I know either way. I want this baby so bad! Xx


----------



## 2have4kids

MissGossip said:


> thanks for all your replys ladies  I am 6+2 today, feeling pretty anxious. Still not been very sick or nauseaus and my boobs don't seem to feel as sore today as they have been the past few days, I know I'm stressing but can't help but feel something is going to happen again :-( scan booked for Tuesday at 7 weeks, praying I can make it until then so I know either way. I want this baby so bad! Xx

My boobs are only just starting to fill out (barely) and it might be because I've bedn eating so much:haha: But still no sensitivity. Prob not till 11 weeks from what I remember. Hang in there, things will be ok!


----------



## Marumi

Mine were slightly different. The most significant difference was that the Chemical Pregnancy felt like I had heavy rocks in my uterus. 
But when I bled from a hematoma with T. I had a heavy feeling too and even crampy pain that I felt in my thighs so I was sure I would miscarry. After a PAP and during implantation I had such strong cramps I thought I'd miscarry any second.
I guess what could be called a positive symptoms was a warm, fuzzy and buzzing feeling in my uterus that I had with T. It stopped after the bleed and on US there was no heartbeat but I was put on progesterone, the buzzing feeling came back stronger than ever and next Ultrasound all was well! :)


----------



## Jlou89

I had two healthy pregnancy's and then a late miscarriage! I just knew last time that something wasn't right! I had the worst pelvic me back pain the whole time! Kept getting urine infections and was generally run down! My two successful pregnancies I didn't feel great but I'd say I was "pregnant I'll" if that makes sense! I was sicky, tired, headaches! I feel like that this time round but still can't shake the feeling that the same thing is going to happen!
Unfortunaltely once you have a miscarriage it taints the next pregnancy! Just try and enjoy it as much as you can and listen to your body! 
Good luck! Hope you have a h&h pregnancy! X


----------



## rachieroo

I have two daughters and have had 2 molar pregnancies and am 22 weeks with baby number 3. My last mc was last Feb and I remember the only difference was that I genuinely had a gut feeling something was wrong. And it wasn't just the general worrying that I've had with this baby, it was an overwhelming feeling that things just weren't right. I had mentally prepared myself for bad news at the scan

This time everything has felt right and although I have been terrified the entire time, I have also been very optimistic. 

Unfortunately pregnancy after loss is never easy. I am still panicking now that something will suddenly change but I am staying positive. I really hope that this pregnancy continues for you xx


----------



## MissGossip

Hi Ladies, I sadly went on to MC for the second time at 7 weeks again. So for me it definitely didn't signal anything, we saw the HB 24 hours before I miscarried and passed the baby. 

Heartbreaking, however, because we saw the hb and everything looked normal only the day before we have been referred for investigation and I have my appointment today. 

Hopefully third time lucky next time! xxx


----------



## rachieroo

I'm so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## Jlou89

Sorry for you loss MissGossip xxx


----------



## flou

So sorry for your loss. My gorgeous rainbow was third time lucky for me so I hope third is a charm for you too xxx


----------

